# Meet oop in teh North?



## cyberfairy (Jan 12, 2010)

To replace the non public poll...


----------



## free spirit (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd be up for this, Leeds being my preferred location, but I'd travel a bit if someone could offer me a bed / sofa / floor for the night


----------



## janeb (Jan 12, 2010)

Would be up for this if I'm around.  Live in Newcastle but work out of Leeds and Manchester a lot so pretty flexible


----------



## Shirl (Jan 12, 2010)

I could be up for a meet depending on where and when.


----------



## Shevek (Jan 13, 2010)

thread has gone quiet


----------



## strung out (Jan 13, 2010)

i'll come if this is in gloucester


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 14, 2010)

Can we have another option in the poll please?

Yes-Manchester, so long as shevek promises not to utter the phrase "my-boyfriend-who-owns-his-own-television-production-company-and-who-has-expensive-tastes-in-food-that-I-can't-afford-to-pay-halves-for-because-I-only-work-part-time-in-a-low-paid-job" and also promises not to mention the Lib Dems or relate his vacillations about where he is on the political spectrum at any given minute.

I'd like to tick that option, ta.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't think that would be a realistic option, I am afraid.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmm, a draw atm between Manchester and Leeds-must say Manchester is far better for me and Tangerinedream...


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll come if it's in Leeds.


----------



## StanSmith (Jan 14, 2010)

Do Brum and I would be there....maybe


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 14, 2010)

Mmm,maybe,in South Yorks so Leeds aint far for me,gig? ,pub crawl?,both?


----------



## free spirit (Jan 14, 2010)

cozmikbrew said:


> Mmm,maybe,in South Yorks so Leeds aint far for me,gig? ,pub crawl?,both?



IME these things tend to work best as meeting up and staying put in one pub to avoid the risk of stragglers ending up stranded in a strange city with no mobile numbers to ring to find out where everyone's moved on to.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 14, 2010)

free spirit said:


> IME these things tend to work best as meeting up and staying put in one pub to avoid the risk of stragglers ending up stranded in a strange city with no mobile numbers to ring to find out where everyone's moved on to.


Aye,anyone know any decent boozers in Leeds then? The Cockpit is near train station,i know its a live venue,is it a pub during the day?


----------



## free spirit (Jan 14, 2010)

cozmikbrew said:


> Aye,anyone know any decent boozers in Leeds then? The Cockpit is near train station,i know its a live venue,is it a pub during the day?



can't remember it's name  now, but the pub kinda between the cockpit and the station (ie just up the road from the cockpit on the same side), could actually be a good bet for something like this - decent not too expensive beer, quiet enough to get a table but busy enough to have some atmosphere, and easy to get to by train / bus.

eta - The Scarborough hotel


----------



## machine cat (Jan 15, 2010)

Mr Foley's on the Headrow is quite good. Nice beer, not too pricey but does get busy at times.


----------



## Tacita (Jan 15, 2010)

no multiple vote? I could do liverpool or manchester or lancaster


----------



## e19896 (Jan 15, 2010)

*sheffield*​


----------



## Bingo (Jan 15, 2010)

Plenty of nice pubs in Leeds, Angel Inn down one of the alleys off Briggate Street is ok, nice seats upstairs, Sam Smiths so its 1.40 for a pint of bitter... cheapest option. Adelphi at bottom of Briggate a good one as a posher option!


----------



## Tacita (Jan 15, 2010)

or sheffield


----------



## e19896 (Jan 15, 2010)

Tacita said:


> or sheffield



DID YOU MEAN

*sheffield*​


----------



## machine cat (Jan 15, 2010)

anywhere but sheffield


----------



## killer b (Jan 15, 2010)

i'd like to come, but doubt i'll manage it, unless we meet at a wacky warehouse or something.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2010)

I voted Liverpool but that's only cos it's closer to me obviously, and I know a couple of cracking pubs here

Tbh I'll go anywhere northern, as long as someone is prepared to offer me a floor for the night, cos I'm fucked if I'm leaving early


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, and if Bippitybop needs a lift to anywhere, seeing as she is in Liverpool (as I've just noticed on the ballsed up thread) you're welcome to share my car


----------



## LM17 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm in Scouserland but voted for Manchester if it's a bit easier for people to get to...


----------



## Intastella (Jan 16, 2010)

Leeds for me! I'm in Sheff, so it's not too far away


----------



## Shirl (Jan 16, 2010)

It looks like half want Manchester and half want Leeds (I'm ignoring Sheffield)

Why not meet half way between the two?

Hebden Bridge


----------



## Boppity (Jan 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oh, and if Bippitybop needs a lift to anywhere, seeing as she is in Liverpool (as I've just noticed on the ballsed up thread) you're welcome to share my car



 Thanks! I can provide fuel money, or buy you a pint. Whichever you prefer.


----------



## futha (Jan 16, 2010)

I love the last poll option


----------



## machine cat (Jan 16, 2010)

Shirl said:


> It looks like half want Manchester and half want Leeds (I'm ignoring Sheffield)
> 
> Why not meet half way between the two?
> 
> Hebden Bridge



I live in Halifax so i'd be up for that


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

I am probably not going to be able to come, I can understand if you call it all off.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 16, 2010)

Shirl said:


> It looks like half want Manchester and half want Leeds (I'm ignoring Sheffield)
> 
> Why not meet half way between the two?
> 
> Hebden Bridge



 I have checked and trains back to Lancaster from Leeds not as frequent or late as ones from Manchester...
 I would well be up for Hebden it has to be said


----------



## smmudge (Jan 16, 2010)

I voted Leeds, living there and all. I would consider other places depending on distance/times/funds etc.


----------



## e19896 (Jan 16, 2010)

Shirl said:


> It looks like half want Manchester and half want Leeds (I'm ignoring Sheffield)
> 
> Why not meet half way between the two?
> 
> Hebden Bridge



ignoring

*sheffield*​
a lot do there loss our gain


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 16, 2010)

killer b said:


> i'd like to come, but doubt i'll manage it, unless we meet at a wacky warehouse or something.



Same here...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 16, 2010)

There is a Wacky warehouse in Morecambe! 
My random idea of a meet-up is now too scary to contemplate due to the whole not being able to please everybody thing. Like I said before, Manchester is best for me personally  due to train times and I reckon Hebden Bridge might be a great place as everyone has to travel so its on a fair meeting spot. Plus it is a lovely place to visit.
 So...If people want to meet in Hebden, post here...
And if you don't, help me out to arrange a suitable place-Leeds is now crap for me due to train times-post below if manchester or liverpool is cool-or meet in leeds and post pics


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Hebden Bridge



Yes yes yes - but I'm happy anywhere tbh


Bippitybop said:


> Thanks! I can provide fuel money, or buy you a pint. Whichever you prefer.



Pint will do fine m'dear 



Come on cyberfairy - get your high heels into gear and don't be going all girly on us!! You started this - you gotta finish it


----------



## Callie (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm watching this thread, not sure if I'd be able to make it but would like to, no preference on the location! 

Don't falter cyberfairy - make the plans that suit you best and then sternly tell everyone else to be there or you'll set soj on them


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2010)

Leeds or Hebden is fine for me to get to. I could go as far as Manchester but it means that I'll have to pay to get there, which I don't mind doing if it's going to be worthwhile


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> if it's going to be worthwhile



how to make friends and influence people


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 18, 2010)

Right-like I said, be hard for me to get back from Leeds after doing some reseach so Manchester? Errr-now when? First weekend of Fe as an opening gambit? Oh and where...Night and Day bar  is pretty good place


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2010)

Night and Day's rubbish. Go to a proper pub like the pev or the britons protection...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 18, 2010)

killer b said:


> Night and Day's rubbish. Go to a proper pub like the pev or the britons protection...



Ok-will need to find em though I just thought Night and Day was centralish-bit pricey though...are there any that are cool with kids so you can go?


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2010)

None I know of city centre...

There's a nice old robinson's pub up oldham street which re-opened recently- been meaning to try it out, but not been boozing in manc in ages...


----------



## machine cat (Jan 18, 2010)

sort it out!

(I'd still prefer Hebden)


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 18, 2010)

Bugger it-shall we just say Hebden then? I am so shit at organising stuff...


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 18, 2010)

I do like Hebden it has to be said,so...........


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 18, 2010)

cozmikbrew said:


> I do like Hebden it has to be said,so...........



Well, it kind of works as nearly everybody has to travel and so everybody feels somewhat let down and pissed off not just a few


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 18, 2010)

Too be honest,im not sure most folk on ere are redy for me and the missus(who also posts on here)mid whiskey sesh,but fuck it Pub?


----------



## timeforanother (Jan 18, 2010)

I fancy meeting some new folk, and have a spare room. Manchester FTW.


----------



## free spirit (Jan 18, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> Bugger it-shall we just say Hebden then? I am so shit at organising stuff...



I'd be up for hebden, but if we're heading out there I reckon we should have the option of making a proper day of it for those who can, eg pub lunch - go for a circular walk - back to a pub for dinner and evening beers.

that way there could be a full day, afternoon only or evening only option for people with kid or other issues.

I'd be up for sorting the walk side of things (unless a local was up for it) as I used to spend quite a bit of time walking up that way when I was a kid and have maps etc plus a vague recollection of some of the routes.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2010)

I was joking about Hebden but if it turns out the Hebden is the 'peoples choice' then as a Hebden local I'm happy to sort walks, pubs etc.  There's plenty of both and a round of drinks at the Blue Pig, at the end of a walk in Hardcastle Crags, is rarely more than a fiver 

I'd offer accommodation too but I suspect it's already been bagged by soj.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2010)

killer b said:


> Night and Day's rubbish. Go to a proper pub like the pev or the britons protection...



I am up for the pev.

It means I can get home easily as well.


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2010)

the castle on oldham street was the other pub i was thinking of. have you been in since it re-opened? i always used to like it's down at heel charm...


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2010)

killer b said:


> Night and Day's rubbish. Go to a proper pub like the pev or the britons protection...



Is the Britons Protection the pub that used to be at the bottom of Deansgate near Mosely Street bus station?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Is the Britons Protection the pub that used to be at the bottom of Deansgate near Mosely Street bus station?



It is kind of near the bottom end of Deansgate, on the bottom end of Lower Mosely street.

If you imagine a triangle, with the edges being Oxford Road, the Railway and the GMEX, Britons Protection is in the bottom left corner.

I have a vague memory of some excellent whiskeys in there.

But I might be thinking of somewhere in castlefield. It is all a bit hazy.


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2010)

it's near deansgate station, just over the road from the bridgewater hall. lovely boozer, one with loads of little rooms, and a gorgeous bar... best selection of bourbons i've ever seen too...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2010)

killer b said:


> it's near deansgate station, just over the road from the bridgewater hall. lovely boozer, one with loads of little rooms, and a gorgeous bar... best selection of bourbons i've ever seen too...



I _am_ thinking of the right place.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2010)

free spirit said:


> I'd be up for hebden, but if we're heading out there I reckon we should have the option of making a proper day of it for those who can, eg pub lunch - go for a circular walk - back to a pub for dinner and evening beers.
> 
> that way there could be a full day, afternoon only or evening only option for people with kid or other issues.
> 
> I'd be up for sorting the walk side of things (unless a local was up for it) as I used to spend quite a bit of time walking up that way when I was a kid and have maps etc plus a vague recollection of some of the routes.


Now THIS sounds like the best idea so far

I'd be up for the full day if we do this


Shirl said:


> I'd offer accommodation too but I suspect it's already been bagged by soj.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd be up for Hebden bridge. £3.35 return for the train in advance!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 19, 2010)

smmudge said:


> I'd be up for Hebden bridge. £3.35 return for the train in advance!



Where are you? It's a fortune from Lancaster but such a nice journey-be cheaper to go to Dusseldorf though. 
 I wish someone could be bossy and organise it themselves-seemed such a good idea to post the thread after a bottle of wine...


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2010)

Just choose a pub, a day and a time and I'm sure people will turn up.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Just choose a pub, a day and a time and I'm sure people will turn up.



That's three things!!! 

Right-Hebden Bridge-Hole int Wall-First Sat in Feb. 
 Anyone?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2010)

what time?


----------



## philkill (Jan 19, 2010)

If you do it in Leeds the obvious choice of venue is wetherspoons at the train station.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2010)

philkill said:


> If you do it in Leeds the obvious choice of venue is wetherspoons at the train station.



However the drinks in the other weatherspoons up the road are 10p cheaper


----------



## philkill (Jan 19, 2010)

I've no intention of coming but I voted Leeds just to make it even steven in the Yorkshire(Leeds) VS Lancashite(Manchester) race.

C'mon Leeds


----------



## philkill (Jan 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> However the drinks in the other weatherspoons up the road are 10p cheaper



Ye but the regulars in the station are much better company.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> what time?



Oh fucking hell. This is why I do not have a job in management
If anyone wants to arrange a meetup somewhere else, would love to attend if I can

If anyone wants to come to Hebden that would be ace as it seems a diplomatic solution to the Leeds/everywhere else battle and been meaning to take another trip there anyway. It's kind of in the middle of places isn't it? (she says hopefully) And err 2pm.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 19, 2010)

philkill said:


> Ye but the regulars in the station are much better company.



There appear to be regulars in the Preston Hero train pub-maybe to have their charmingly advertised 'gutbuster breakfasts'.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2010)

philkill said:


> Ye but the regulars in the station are much better company.



eh! I'm a regular in the other one


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> Oh fucking hell. This is why I do not have a job in management
> If anyone wants to arrange a meetup somewhere else, would love to attend if I can
> 
> If anyone wants to come to Hebden that would be ace as it seems a diplomatic solution to the Leeds/everywhere else battle and been meaning to take another trip there anyway. It's kind of in the middle of places isn't it? (she says hopefully) And err 2pm.



I'll be there (if im allowed out).


----------



## philkill (Jan 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> eh! I'm a regular in the other one



Tosser


----------



## philkill (Jan 19, 2010)

I actually haven't been in for months, but I went through the other day for the loo and it was still all the same folk at 1000 on the real ale.Tweedhatchainsmokingpervert is my favourite.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2010)

philkill said:


> I actually haven't been in for months, but I went through the other day for the loo and it was still all the same folk at 1000 on the real ale.Tweedhatchainsmokingpervert is my favourite.



I'm off there in a few minutes. Will look out for tweedhatchainsmokingpervert 

My favourites are the small fat man with glasses who's always in the same corner and the conspiraloon at the bar who always tells me about bases on mars


----------



## philkill (Jan 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Will look out for tweedhatchainsmokingpervert



He has a feather in it and wears gigs. He always chatting up young lasses, much to their embarresment, while he's outside puffing away. You'll see him.


----------



## philkill (Jan 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> My favourites are the small fat man with glasses who's always in the same corner



You've just described 3/4 of the regulars including the women. 

Look out for the rocker as well. He stands on his own rocking back and forth. Greasy black hair and glasses, always in full denim suit. Never talks to anyone and seems in a world of his own and sometimes talks to himself.

Great pub


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't see either 

What time are they normally there? Or are they all-dayers?


----------



## philkill (Jan 19, 2010)

tweedhatchainsmokingpervert is an all dayer. The rocker I would only see when I used to pop in for my 1000 pint. Was strokebloke in? In his 30's maybe and looks like he's had a stroke, hence the name. I really hope you're not strokebloke lol


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2010)

We need to meet in there so you can point all these guys out

I'm righthandcornerofthebarofficeworkerdowningtwopintsin10minutes guy


----------



## philkill (Jan 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> :I'm righthandcornerofthebarofficeworkerdowningtwopintsin10minutes guy



Which one? 

Tweedhatchainsmokingpervert is part of the gang that gather round the table opposite the ladies bogs at the end of the bar.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 19, 2010)

ah...maybe he is friends with the short guy with glasses. Same location, although short guy looks like he works


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> Right-Hebden Bridge-Hole int Wall-First Sat in Feb.
> Anyone?



*puts hand up*

Me miss! 

Anyone else?


----------



## philkill (Jan 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> ah...maybe he is friends with the short guy with glasses. Same location, although short guy looks like he works



Have you noticed there seems to be a left-right division in that wetherspoons. Office workers(like you said you do), the business types and ''trendies'' seem to mingle at the right hand side of the bar and the unemployed and/or manual workers tend to hang around from the left hand side of the bar

The divorced old men on good pensions seem to hang about on the left as well though.


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2010)

I have noticed that. A lot of manual works hang around the tables in the middle when the bank workers aren't there. There have probably been some fierce table battles in the past, but perhaps before my time. 

I've been known to stray to the left hand side of the bar from time to time (Thursdays/Fridays or if I'm in there after 5:30) when there's no room to the right. Thankfully I came away unscathed each time, but it just wasn't the same


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

Jesus christ

Oi - you pair of old women!  Take it elsewhere, this is a meet up thread, not a gossip-over-the-back-fence thread


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2010)

this is serious business!


----------



## Intastella (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm up for Hebden Bridge, ain't been there in yeeeeeaaaaars!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> Oi - you pair of old women!  Take it elsewhere, this is a meet up thread, not a gossip-over-the-back-fence thread



I dunno-it's nice seeing some people being vaguer than me

So yes-a meet-up in Feb in Hebden
 Now who's gonna sort out the city one?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't make the first Saturday in Feb. It also means I can't give soj a bed for the night, sorry 

I don't mind the meet going ahead without me though, I won't sulk or owt


----------



## philkill (Jan 20, 2010)

Yorkshire VS Lancashite is back on even stevens


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 20, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I can't make the first Saturday in Feb. It also means I can't give soj a bed for the night, sorry
> 
> I don't mind the meet going ahead without me though, I won't sulk or owt



Maybe the second week then? Or back to Manchester as it's now more equal?
 Right-first weekend-manchester anyone?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 20, 2010)

ffs cyberfairy!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> ffs cyberfairy!



Can I delete this thread and maybe myself?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2010)

How about this:

Let's stick with Hebden Bridge, 2pm, Hole int wall, first saturday in feb. If one or two people can't come then sorry, but no matter what date it is then there'll always be people who drop out. If a lot of people can't come then we'll think about changing the venue/date.

In a few months we could have another meet on the wrong side of the pennines.

?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

If I can't stop over I'm not coming to Heb I'm afraid.  Not driving there and back and not bloody drinking!!

Manchester then for me


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2010)

what about the train?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd have to leave ridiculously early - like 8pm


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## philkill (Jan 21, 2010)

Nobodies mentioned the west riding at Dewsbury train station. Which has trains direct to Leeds, manchester and further afield as Newcastle and even Hebden Bridge I think.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 21, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'd have to leave ridiculously early - like 8pm



We would too! How about the weekend after the first, the 13th I think it is in Hebden and a manchester one in March? Help me out here


----------



## machine cat (Jan 21, 2010)

i'll have to check my diary.

this is almost going as well as your COTA meet last year


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> i'll have to check my diary.
> 
> this is almost going as well as your COTA meet last year


----------



## Shirl (Jan 21, 2010)

Can't find my diary but I think I can do the 13th


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 22, 2010)

Right-final-13th Feb-Hebden Bridge-hole int wall-2pm
Manchester-somewhen in March-suggestions welcome


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Can't find my diary but I think I can do the 13th



Shirrrlllll?   Can I....?  

I don't WANT to leave early goddammit!!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Shirrrlllll?   Can I....?
> 
> I don't WANT to leave early goddammit!!



Yes chuck, you can stay here. I won't be out at 2pm though, I'll let you lot get a bit pissed before I come along


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Yes chuck, you can stay here. I won't be out at 2pm though, I'll let you lot get a bit pissed before I come along





I'll probably just start with an orange juice, myself...










heh 

ta babe


----------



## soulman (Jan 23, 2010)

Given the bias for Leeds or Manchester I could probably make a meet in Hebden in February if I was around that way again


----------



## machine cat (Jan 23, 2010)

I can make it.

So is this date for definite cyberfairy?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 23, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I can make it.
> 
> So is this date for definite cyberfairy?



Oh god-might just delete myself-Can't do 13th as promised to go to work thing Week after or just get the hoards with their fire to hunt me down and kill me like the witch that I am?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 24, 2010)

Cyberfairy - will shoot you later.  Sort it out FFS!   

Mrs Bears will drive so can do meet-up after all!  Yay!  Will be bringing t'bairn so will shoot off after 5ish, but still...


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 24, 2010)

PursuedByBears said:


> Cyberfairy - will shoot you later.  Sort it out FFS!
> 
> Mrs Bears will drive so can do meet-up after all!  Yay!  Will be bringing t'bairn so will shoot off after 5ish, but still...



That's the Saturday 20th Feb? Cool You will like Hebden


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2010)

The 20th is my Mum's birthday.


----------



## strange-fish (Jan 24, 2010)

Me and Tort want to come can do 13th or 20th but when is it going to be???  Consensus please!!
PS don't worry Soj we won't try and share the bed with you


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 24, 2010)

I am still thinking the 20th as if I change it again I will be in trouble-want to see Dr Carnage though But decided not to change it yet again
 So yes, the 20th, hole int wall hbden bridge from about 2pm as we will have to get earlyish train home...


----------



## MrA (Jan 24, 2010)

I haven't been following the thread but how did we get to Henden Bridge?

Anyhow is it deffo 20th Feb at 14:00..


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 24, 2010)

MrA said:


> I haven't been following the thread but how did we get to Henden Bridge?
> 
> Anyhow is it deffo 20th Feb at 14:00..



Hebden bridge definately at 20th feb Then Manchester in March hopefully


----------



## machine cat (Jan 24, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> I am still thinking the 20th as if I change it again I will be in trouble-want to see Dr Carnage though But decided not to change it yet again
> So yes, the 20th, hole int wall hbden bridge from about 2pm as we will have to get earlyish train home...



I'll make it.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

cyberfairy - I'm going to start calling you cyberfuckingfairy shortly if this shambles continues 


Right then - I have to wait on Shirl to see if a) she's available and b) well, if she's available


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

strange-fish said:


> PS don't worry Soj we won't try and share the bed with you



  probably a good job - I'd only fart all over you


----------



## strange-fish (Jan 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> probably a good job - I'd only fart all over you



You'd be in good company then


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> cyberfairy - I'm going to start calling you cyberfuckingfairy shortly if this shambles continues
> 
> 
> Right then - I have to wait on Shirl to see if a) she's available and b) well, if she's available



So far I think she's available


----------



## free spirit (Jan 25, 2010)

Shirl said:


> So far I think she's available



was that the answer to question a or b?

think I should be ok for the 20th as things stand.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2010)

Shirl said:


> So far I think she's available


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2010)

Shirl said:


> So far I think she's available



Oh dear, looks like she's not available after all as wolfie's dj-ing at my friends b'day party.

I can still come for an hour or two though and soj is still ok to stay. We can meet up at the end of the night


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Oh dear, looks like she's not available after all as wolfie's dj-ing at my friends b'day party.
> 
> I can still come for an hour or two though and soj is still ok to stay. We can meet up at the end of the night



Buggering hell woman 

Thanks though


----------



## Shevek (Jan 29, 2010)

Whats going on then? Has anything been set? I won't come for a full day/night but will come for a couple of hours maybe. Although am a bit nervous about meeting urbanites.


----------



## strange-fish (Jan 29, 2010)

Shevek said:


> Whats going on then? Has anything been set? I won't come for a full day/night but will come for a couple of hours maybe. Although am a bit nervous about meeting urbanites.



Why??


----------



## Shirl (Jan 29, 2010)

Shevek said:


> Whats going on then? Has anything been set? I won't come for a full day/night but will come for a couple of hours maybe. Although am a bit nervous about meeting urbanites.



Read the thread chuck and then you'd know what's happening.


I'm not scarey like the rest of 'em, don't be nervous


----------



## strange-fish (Feb 1, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I'm not scarey like the rest of 'em, don't be nervous



Yes you are 
Whaats happening then is there a meet or not???


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 1, 2010)

Where is Hebden Bridge in relation to Chester?


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 2, 2010)

*Yes, Hebden Bridge, the 20th Feb (Saturday) 2pm, the Hole Int Wall* to reiterate

And don't know about Chester locality I'm afraid-google?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 2, 2010)

strange-fish said:


> Whaats happening then is there a meet or not???



You and Tort coming up then chuck?


----------



## Tacita (Feb 2, 2010)

Checked last night and The Hole In The Wall has a step and no other entrance. They haven't got a ramp. I can't get my chair in. I'm disappointed but *shrugs* If the weather's ok, I might come to Hebden anyway, see if anyone's taking a breather outside.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2010)

Tacita said:


> Checked last night and The Hole In The Wall has a step and no other entrance. They haven't got a ramp. I can't get my chair in. I'm disappointed but *shrugs* If the weather's ok, I might come to Hebden anyway, see if anyone's taking a breather outside.



I have a temp ramp I keep in work - could bring that?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 2, 2010)

Tacita said:


> Checked last night and The Hole In The Wall has a step and no other entrance. They haven't got a ramp. I can't get my chair in. I'm disappointed but *shrugs* If the weather's ok, I might come to Hebden anyway, see if anyone's taking a breather outside.



As I remember it's not a big step. They should have a ramp so someone should report the dopey landlord for not complying with DDA guidelines. Once inside the pub it's fairly open plan and quite accessible on the ground floor.


There's a smoker's bit outside with tables and it's partly undercover I think but you shouldn't have to settle for that.

Soj's ramp should do the trick


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 2, 2010)

Shirl said:


> As I remember it's not a big step. They should have a ramp so someone should report the dopey landlord for not complying with DDA guidelines. Once inside the pub it's fairly open plan and quite accessible on the ground floor.
> 
> 
> There's a smoker's bit outside with tables and it's partly undercover I think but you shouldn't have to settle for that.
> ...


Happy to change to a different pub in the area  Want to meet you!


----------



## Shirl (Feb 2, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> Happy to change to a different pub in the area  Want to meet you!



To be honest, I think the Hole int Wall is probably best.

Tacita should be ok in there. Especially if soj brings her ramp.

There's Marshalls bar that I think may be more accessible but it's not so 
as H-int-W. 

I sometimes see the owner of the Hole int Wall on Wednesdays on the market. If I see him tomorrow I'll tell him he needs to get a portable ramp. He tries hard to be a good landlord so I'm surprised he's not already got one.


----------



## Tacita (Feb 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I have a temp ramp I keep in work - could bring that?



 Brilliant, yes please 

Hole In The Wall is best


----------



## free spirit (Feb 3, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> Where is Hebden Bridge in relation to Chester?



an hour and a half by car, or a bit longer by train... think Soj is driving from liverpool


----------



## free spirit (Feb 3, 2010)

reckon I might still be up for coming out a bit earlier and maybe taking a quick stroll up to the pub in heptonstall for lunch (if it does food?) / pint then back to hebden for 2 to meet up with everyone else... anyone fancy joining me?


----------



## Bingo (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd be up for a trip up Heptonstall n all


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2010)

free spirit said:


> reckon I might still be up for coming out a bit earlier and maybe taking a quick stroll up to the pub in heptonstall for lunch (if it does food?) / pint then back to hebden for 2 to meet up with everyone else... anyone fancy joining me?





Bingo said:


> I'd be up for a trip up Heptonstall n all



I love Heptonstall but my journey to hebden is quite far from where I live and I can't be arsed walking up that hill


----------



## Bingo (Feb 3, 2010)

I was planning to walk from Greetland


----------



## sojourner (Feb 3, 2010)

How steep is this hill?  

Well, if anyone does need a lift from my end, gis a shout by pm. Can fit 3 in.

I'll bring my ramp with me, unless Shirl finds out beforehand that they do already have a temp one.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2010)

Bingo said:


> I was planning to walk from Greetland



Walk?!  It'd take years for me to walk from Greetland!


----------



## free spirit (Feb 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> How steep is this hill?


straight up it, fairly steep, but I was thinking about taking the scenic route up the valley along the river then round to heptonstall which is probably around 2.5-3 miles of not so steep stuff, then stop at The Cross (IIRC) in Hpetonstall for swift half or something, then straight down the hill back to hebden.


----------



## free spirit (Feb 3, 2010)

Bingo said:


> I'd be up for a trip up Heptonstall n all


nice one - are you coming from leeds as well? train or car?


----------



## Tacita (Feb 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'll bring my ramp with me, unless Shirl finds out beforehand that they do already have a temp one.



cheers


----------



## Shirl (Feb 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'll bring my ramp with me, unless Shirl finds out beforehand that they do already have a temp one.



I spoke to him today and he doesn't have a ramp  He said he's going to get one made but it's not likely he'll do that before then.

I don't know about food at either of the Heptonstall pubs, no-one I know ever goes there to eat or drink so I don't reckon they are up to much but I could be wrong. It's a nice walk up to Heptonstall though, especially along the river and up through the Crags as free spirit says. I doubt I'll make it to that but should be able to catch up for a couple of hours around late afternoon.


----------



## Bingo (Feb 3, 2010)

Carnage... its only a couple of hours!

FS.... was gonna drive van from Leeds, dump it in me home village and walk the rest of the way... were you after a lift?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 3, 2010)

Bingo said:


> Carnage... its only a couple of hours!
> 
> FS.... was gonna drive van from Leeds, dump it in me home village and walk the rest of the way... were you after a lift?



 I was taking the piss. I go to HB all the time. 

I tend to go into town on Saturdays (bank/post office etc) so will catch the train. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2010)

free spirit said:


> straight up it, fairly steep, but I was thinking about taking the scenic route up the valley along the river then round to heptonstall which is probably around 2.5-3 miles of not so steep stuff, then stop at The Cross (IIRC) in Hpetonstall for swift half or something, then straight down the hill back to hebden.



Hmmm....I don't really get on well with steep hills.  They have the awkward habit of raising the issue of years of smoking   I'll have a think about this.  What time were you thinking of?



Shirl said:


> I spoke to him today and he doesn't have a ramp  He said he's going to get one made but it's not likely he'll do that before then.



Oh well, never mind, I'll bring mine. 

Tacita - what time you getting to the pub, and I'll make sure I'm there just before you


----------



## Edie (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd tempted but driving back from lakes that day, so don't think I could get there. Plus doubt the other half would let me


----------



## killer b (Feb 9, 2010)

Whyever not? Is he worried we'd steal you?


----------



## free spirit (Feb 9, 2010)

Edie said:


> I'd tempted but driving back from lakes that day, so don't think I could get there. Plus doubt the other half would let me


Hebden's pretty much half way back from the lakes to leeds though isn't it?


----------



## Edie (Feb 9, 2010)

free spirit said:


> Hebden's pretty much half way back from the lakes to leeds though isn't it?


Yeah, but then he'd have to drive the kids back and unpack all the muddy washing 

I'd really like to meet you all though. Used to go to loads of urban meets in London.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2010)

Edie said:


> I'd tempted but driving back from lakes that day, so don't think I could get there. Plus doubt the other half would let me



Shame that


----------



## Intastella (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't do the 20th...Zounds are playing in MCR, only just remembered. ah well, next time folks.


----------



## Edie (Feb 10, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Shame that


Yeah. There's a few of you I'd really like to meet. Specially you and killer b, you're both sound.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 12, 2010)

Edie, it's going to be for at least tangerine dream and I, a day time meet (from 2pm)  due to trains-be nice if you could pop in-hope you have fun in lakes


----------



## Shirl (Feb 14, 2010)

It's a bit vague now as to who's getting to the meet and who isn't. It will have to be daytime for me as I've already got evening plans. Who else is likely to turn up and when?


----------



## machine cat (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll be there around 2.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

I've arranged to meet Tacita there at 3

I think I might actually be sensible for once in my life though and not completely hammer the booze ALL day 

this could be a lie the size of china, mind, given what I'm like as soon as I step inside a pub


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2010)

Actually - what with Shirl out for most of the day, I'm now thinking it would be a better idea for me to get the train and back.  Pretty easy run from a village 5 mins away from me.

*pms shirl*


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm a maybe.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 15, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I'm a maybe.



Be lovely to meet you!

I am too disorganised to want or expect a definitive list of who is going to be there-but I will be there from two and it would be lovely to put some names to faces and it's a lovely excuse for a day trip


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I'm a maybe.



Oh drag your arse along Ann - come on!

I'm getting into Hebden station for 1.40 if all well with the trains, so woop, see y'all on Saturday then.  I might even make myself presentable for a change!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 16, 2010)

Only just become aware of this thread.

Sadly we can't make this, Hebden is too far from South Wales for us to come without a lot of advance planning etc.

I'm sure you'll have a grand old time though 

We expect to be back in HB sometime later in the year, and at least once, we hope ...


----------



## free spirit (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm an almost certainly for 2ish, but with the proviso that my weekend has unexpectedly got chocka and I'm now on the piss on friday night with 2 sets of friends, then probably meant to be going out again on saturday night in leeds so may have to leave at some stage early evening.

due to the almost certainty of hangover on saturday morning, I reckon I'm going to be wimping out of getting there early and doing a walk.

does anyone actually know where we're meeting?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2010)

free spirit said:


> does anyone actually know where we're meeting?



Jesus - how many TIMES? 

The Hole in the fucking Wall


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> *Yes, Hebden Bridge, the 20th Feb (Saturday) 2pm, the Hole Int Wall* to reiterate
> 
> And don't know about Chester locality I'm afraid-google?



free spirit - this do ya?


----------



## free spirit (Feb 16, 2010)

well, it's a decent enough starting point cheers Soj, I guess since I've now google mapped it to work out where it is I ought to post up the directions from the station...



> Walking directions to Old Gate, Hebden Bridge, West Yorkshire HX7 6EN from station...
> 
> 0.5 mi – about 8 mins
> 
> ...


----------



## Shirl (Feb 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I might even make myself presentable for a change!!



Blimey, will I recognise you when you get off the train?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Blimey, will I recognise you when you get off the train?



Eh, I said _might_, it's not definite


----------



## free spirit (Feb 20, 2010)

Bingo said:


> Carnage... its only a couple of hours!
> 
> FS.... was gonna drive van from Leeds, dump it in me home village and walk the rest of the way... were you after a lift?


 
hi bingo... missed this post earlier... if you're still coming, then yeah a lift'd be cool and I'm up for a walk from whereever you're dumping the van to hebden. PM's... or I'll get the train if I've not heard from you... thanks for the offer either way

<<< at me for missing this post earlier


----------



## free spirit (Feb 20, 2010)

Intastella said:


> I can't do the 20th...Zounds are playing in MCR, only just remembered. ah well, next time folks.


in the afternoon?????

come for the afternoon and head back to manchester in the evening


----------



## killer b (Feb 20, 2010)

bum. there was half a chance of coming to this, but i've got to go to work.

have fun!


----------



## free spirit (Feb 20, 2010)

sicky?


----------



## killer b (Feb 20, 2010)

lol, no. sadly it's fairly important i go (otherwise i wouldn't be going in at all anyway)


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 20, 2010)

killer b said:


> lol, no. sadly it's fairly important i go (otherwise i wouldn't be going in at all anyway)



Shame. I was looking forward to finally meeting you mr b.


----------



## Tacita (Feb 20, 2010)

setting off in a bit. See you irl soon (if Soj has brought rampage )


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Feb 20, 2010)

fuck i didn't look at this thread often enough. would've been up for this but have plans today now


----------



## Bingo (Feb 20, 2010)

Fucked my hand up ... nerve damage and everything, so its no show for me!


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I might even make myself presentable for a change!!



I hope someone has taken photos  If I hadn't been offline for a month I coulda tried to make this


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 21, 2010)

When's there gonna be a manchester meet up then? Bout time I met some of you shower irl I reckon...


----------



## free spirit (Feb 21, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> When's there gonna be a manchester meet up then? Bout time I met some of you shower irl I reckon...



hebden bridge was only a fiver's train ride away


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 21, 2010)

free spirit said:


> hebden bridge was only a fiver's train ride away



I should have known that really, I was up there last weekend


----------



## Tacita (Feb 22, 2010)

It was lovely to meet everyone irl. I hope we manage a m/cr, leeds or blackpool meet soon. I had a really good time, we even had in-house entertainment from the 'angry young men'!


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 22, 2010)

Tacita said:


> It was lovely to meet everyone irl. I hope we manage a m/cr, leeds or blackpool meet soon. I had a really good time, we even had in-house entertainment from the 'angry young men'!



They were from an off-shoot of Urban Lovely to meet you too-but no to a Blackpool meet We had the longest ever journey home including t'dream nearly getting into a fight with some racist wankers


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 22, 2010)

It was lovely to meet you all. I knew me and Sojourner would get on brilliantly 

Thanks to Free Spirit for keeping me company in a pub in Leeds station on the way back (as if we really needed another drink!) and for letting me beat him at cards


----------



## free spirit (Feb 22, 2010)

Lisarocket said:


> It was lovely to meet you all. I knew me and Sojourner would get on brilliantly
> 
> Thanks to Free Spirit for keeping me company in a pub in Leeds station on the way back (as if we really needed another drink!) and for letting me beat him at cards


lol - no worries twas fun... tbf I've no idea who won, or actually how I got from the pub in the station to my sofa where I woke up several hours later, but that extra drink was defo in order.

glad to here you made it home ok, I was a wee bit concerned when you didn't post yesterday that I might have accidentally lost you in leeds station somewhere


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2010)

Lisarocket said:


> I knew me and Sojourner would get on brilliantly



Yeh   You should deffo get your arse to Beatherder lady!



free spirit said:


> lol - no worries twas fun... tbf I've no idea who won, or actually how I got from the pub in the station to my sofa where I woke up several hours later, but that extra drink was defo in order.
> 
> glad to here you made it home ok, I was a wee bit concerned when you didn't post yesterday that I might have accidentally lost you in leeds station somewhere


ha - glad it wasn't just me wibbling around on train stations


----------



## Flipp (Mar 19, 2010)

Doh! Missed this then ... only just exploring the outerlying regions of urban75 forums...it takes me a while.. 

Possible dates for possible diaries for Hebden Bridge - 14th August I am putting on a one-dayer acoustic/band day, free entry if your buying beer / food etc from pub, its a bloomin great pub, it'll be nowt much more than a stage and PA in a field (pub owns field), bbq, big pots of chilli (veg or meat)..bands thru till about 7pm then inside pub for abit of a jam type thing..

Its a Taylors pub and has the best view in the Hebden Valley - http://www.hare-and-hounds.connectfree.co.uk/ its about a 20min wander uphill from town but the buses are twice an hour to and from the train station...

Once I have a line-up I'll check with mods if I can put a full post up about it..


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

oooOOOooo

I may well come along to the August thing - looks ace   Have nothing doing either that weekend so far! Can't think of much better than to get drunky in the sunshine in Hebden, with music


----------



## Bingo (Mar 19, 2010)

Sounds good that! Where is the pub exactly?


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2010)

the hare & hounds, one presumes...

i also like the sound of this - will it be family friendly?


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 19, 2010)

Gets a thumbs up from me, i've never been drinking in Hebden


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 19, 2010)

what? when? can i come?? have i missed it?


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, it was a few weeks ago.

We could always have another? I'm peripherally involved with organising a beer n music fest in preston in may if anyone fancies it (cyberfairy knows the pub it's at, and can vouch for it's quality)... I reckon you guys might like it.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 19, 2010)

Boo - stupid exams then 

I wanna come to the next one though!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

Flipp said:


> Possible dates for possible diaries for Hebden Bridge - 14th August I am putting on a one-dayer acoustic/band day, free entry if your buying beer / food etc from pub, its a bloomin great pub, it'll be nowt much more than a stage and PA in a field (pub owns field), bbq, big pots of chilli (veg or meat)..bands thru till about 7pm then inside pub for abit of a jam type thing..
> 
> Its a Taylors pub and has the best view in the Hebden Valley - http://www.hare-and-hounds.connectfree.co.uk/ its about a 20min wander uphill from town but the buses are twice an hour to and from the train station...
> 
> Once I have a line-up I'll check with mods if I can put a full post up about it..





fakeplasticgirl said:


> what? when? can i come?? have i missed it?



This is what we're on about FPG - be great if you could make it


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

killer b said:


> Yeah, it was a few weeks ago.
> 
> We could always have another? I'm peripherally involved with organising a beer n music fest in preston in may if anyone fancies it (cyberfairy knows the pub it's at, and can vouch for it's quality)... I reckon you guys might like it.



What date in May, mate?

May's fucking chocker for me at the moment!


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2010)

13th - 16th. Think there'll be about 100 beers, 10ish bands a day (localish acts on the whole, as it's free in), a big beer garden on the riverside... Last may's was splendid, hopefully this one will be even better...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

Bum

Am at Bearded Theory 14-16th


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 19, 2010)

New thread time?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

BettyBlue said:


> New thread time?



Think Flipps waiting for permish to post his up separately

killer should do t'same I reckon


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2010)

aye, will do.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> This is what we're on about FPG - be great if you could make it



cool  but... august? that's ages away! *be's impatient*


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 19, 2010)

killer b said:


> 13th - 16th. Think there'll be about 100 beers, 10ish bands a day (localish acts on the whole, as it's free in), a big beer garden on the riverside... Last may's was splendid, hopefully this one will be even better...



i'd be up for that if it was a wee urban event


----------



## machine cat (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd be up for another meet as long as i don't get picked on like last time


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 19, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'd be up for another meet as long as i don't get picked on like last time



 Yay-new excuse to go to hebden


----------



## machine cat (Mar 19, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> Yay-new excuse to go to hebden


----------



## sojourner (Mar 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I'd be up for another meet as long as i don't get picked on like last time



pussy


----------



## machine cat (Mar 20, 2010)

drcarnage said:


>



I think I got the wrong end of the stick there.


----------



## machine cat (Mar 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> pussy



It's going to be worse next time isn't it?


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 21, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> I think I got the wrong end of the stick there.



*points and laughs*

The Hebden thing sounds good-as does the Preston thing. Can vouch for how good the pub is-and the food is amazing


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 21, 2010)

i'm excited about the gig in preston!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> It's going to be worse next time isn't it?



Yes, yes it is


----------



## Shirl (Mar 22, 2010)

Me and wolfie have got the 14th August in our diaries already. Can't wait and only 15 minutes walk from home


----------

